# 75€ Rechnung, angeblicher Anruf in den Philippinen



## iwbt (12 März 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habeim Februar des Öfteren Anrufe von der Nummer +491805229080 bekommen, einmal habe ich abgenommen. Da ich aber nicht wusste wer das sein könnte, habe ich nur gefragt "wer ist da"? Also das typische "Ja?" das oft versucht wird aufzunehmen oder so unterlassen.
Keiner ging ran, es wurde aufgelegt. Also habe ich das auch. Die Nummer habe ich gegoogelt und rausgefunden, dass sie wohl zu einer Abzocke Firma gehört, welche normalerweise Lottoscheine verkauft. Also, ins Handy als Benutzer eingespeichert "NICHT ABNEHMEN" und ab da die weiteren 2 oder 3 Versuche mit "Besetzt" ignoriert.

Böses erwachen gab es aber als ich die Telefonrechnung bekam: 75€ für ein angebliches Gespräch in die Philippinen?! Die aufgeführte Nummer fing an mit +636949179xxxxxxx (den Rest habe ich rausgelassen da ich die Handynummer kenne!). Angeblich exact 40 Minuten! Lustig, bevor ihr fragt: nein aus der Tasche kann ich nicht gewählt haben da ich mich zu fraglicher Zeit in einem Funkloch befand (auf der Arbeit, ist da immer so - alle Gespräche werden unterbrochen).

Mehrere Fragen:
1) Warum? Ist das ein R-Gespräch auf eine Nummer die es nicht gibt? Denn dass diese existieren sollte bezweifle ich stark!
2) Wie gehe ich dagegen vor? Ich habe bereits eine Anfrage bei 1und1 gestellt und ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach Paragraph 45 TKG verlangt.
3) Woher zu Hölle bekommen die Nummern die ich anrufe und wie schalten die eine Philippinische Vorwahl davor? Ich habe KEIN Android Handy oder so - ein altes Sony Ericson K800i... und da war in der Liste welche Nummern gewählt wurden diese nicht drin!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Das ist rätselhaft, zumal es - as far as I know - im philippinischen Telefonnetz keine Nummern gibt, die mit 694 beginnen.



> Note: This telephone number is most likely a Philippines number. Specific information on this number range is not available. *This might mean that this particular telephone number does not exist.* Should this be incorrect, be sure to notify us.


Quelle: http://www.numberingplans.com/index.php?page=analysis&sub=phonenr


Offizielle Angaben hierzu gibt es bei der internationalen Telefonbehörde:
http://www.itu.int/oth/T0202.aspx?parent=T0202

Der sogenannte "numbering plan" für die Philippinen ist hier
http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/oth/02/02/T02020000A70001MSWE.doc
Alle Informationen besagen, dass es diese Nummer nicht geben kann.


Kannst Du noch einmal genau nachschauen, ob die von Dir angegebene Nummer korrekt ist? Falls ja, würde ich ein ernstes Wort mit meinem Mobilfunkanbieter wechseln, wie er ein Gespräch abrechnen will, das nicht stattgefunden haben kann (diese Angabe ist ohne Gewähr, aber nach den mir vorliegenden Infos schaut es so aus)

PS: Wikipedia bestätigt das, ebenfalls unter Hinweis auf die ITU
Demnach gibt es z.B. die philippinische Vorwahl "68", *aber nicht 69.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_the_Philippines#Mobile_phone_area_codes



> Areas are grouped into seven broad areas determining the first digit of a given area code. These areas and their accompanying area codes are listed below:
> (...)
> 6: Basilan, Zamboanga del Sur and Zamboanga Sibugay (62), Lanao del Norte and Lanao del Sur (63), Cotabato, Maguindanao and Sultan Kudarat (64), Zamboanga del Norte (65), Sulu and Tawi-Tawi (68)


69 gibt es nicht!

Eine Malware halte ich nach derzeitigem Stand für unwahrscheinlich, da alle mir bekannten und zur Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten bekannten philippinischen Nummern dem Code +639384 folgen, das ist ein Handy-Nummernblock von "Smart Communications", einem Tochterunternehmen der PLDTC, dem größten Telefonunternehmen der Philippinen.


----------



## iwbt(trotzdem) (18 April 2012)

Diese inkompetenten Saftsäcke sind der Meinung, dass die Abrechnung weiterhin korrekt sei. Ich habe gerade sämtliche Verträge gekündigt. Bitte, achtet darauf dass Handy Verträge bei 1und1 nun direkt über Vodafone laufen und die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden zähfließend und nahezu unmöglich ist. Am besten den Vertrag kündigen (Mobil) und zu einem guten Ersatz wechseln.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2012)

Hast Du konkret gefragt, ob überprüft wurde, ob ein Anruf zu einer laut ITU nicht existierenden Nummer überhaupt möglich ist?
PS: Habe gerade dort angerufen, lauter 1er statt den x (+636949179xxxxxxx) - und ein Freizeichen gekriegt. Das ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Dan-B (20 Juni 2016)

Ich habe ganz neu ein ähnliches Problem.
Allerdings gab es bei mir nicht einmal einen Anruf. Also weder habe ich einen bemerkt, noch ist in meiner Call History der letzten Wochen ein Auslandsanruf. Noch habe ich lt. History am Telefon ins Ausland telefoniert !
Dennoch soll ich jetzt um die 50 € für ein angebliches Gespräch in die Philippinen bezahlen.
Wie kann das sein ???


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2016)

Fordere ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG" an und laß Dich da nicht mit einem einfachen Einzelgesprächsnachweis abspeisen und stelle die Forderung streitig.


----------



## Rimbam (31 Januar 2017)

Habe einen ähnlichen Fall.
as Problem ist da, dass es bei einer Prepaid Nummer kein qualifiziertes Prüfprotkoll gibt.


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2017)

Rimbam schrieb:


> Habe einen ähnlichen Fall.
> as Problem ist da, dass es bei einer Prepaid Nummer kein qualifiziertes Prüfprotkoll gibt.


Sagt wer?


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2017)

Im §45i TKG steht nix davon drin, dass keine Prüfung erforderlich ist wenn die Zahlung Prepaid erfolgt. Entscheidend ist nicht die Zahlungsweise sondern welche Speicherart der Daten (vollständige, teilweise, gar keine Löschung) bei Vertragschluß gewählt wurde.
Auch bei Prepaid kann daher Mitteilung der Ergebnisse der tech. Prüfung verlangt werden ( Vorlage des Protokoll kann schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gefordert werden).


----------

